# How to clean up hydraulic oil?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I blew a hose on my Fisher plow last night plowing (hose had a wear spot I was ignoring, should have replaced it earlier- my fault), luckily had a spare on hand, but it spilled a quart of fluid all over a clients' paver driveway. anyone know the best way to deal with cleaning up the oil (just leave it to wash off in the rain)??? Does it stain pavers?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Kitty litter works best if put on immediatly and yes it will stain pavers. A good degreaser and scrub brush should take it off, a power washer would also help. Oil is a PITA to get off, as you will find out. Good Luck


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

I know that Hydraulic oil does not come off your clothes. I have found that using something like Go Jo and rubbing it into you clothes and then washing as usual works great. As for getting it off the pavers, I don't know.
I don't think it would hurt to try.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Nasty stuff. This.

I'd call a reputable paver supplier or Unilock directly and get their "Immediate" advice.

Worse case scenario, you have to replace the pavers.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

when we run out of the good stuff on the fire trucks we use kitty litter. and it does stain you clothes. my bunker gear can testify to that. been cleaned many times still has spots.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

The solution is to burn the stain off with a torch! I use the torch attachements that hook up to a bbq propane tank. It's neat watching the stains dissapear. It works great on interlock pavers......not sure about asphalt though.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

creativedesigns;456554 said:


> The solution is to burn the stain off with a torch! I use the torch attachements that hook up to a bbq propane tank. It's neat watching the stains dissapear. It works great on interlock pavers......not sure about asphalt though.


hmmmmm ill have to remember that one


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

not my litter:crying:


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Simple Green*

full strength

Simple Green took rustoleom paint off my sweat shirt
and it wont be an issue re contamination of soil/water


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

If all else fails use brake clean get a spray can and hose it down. As a mechanic I can tell you it is the schiznit.


----------

